# my Tricolor



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

after a long wait at last i have Tricolor mice


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh! Pretty! They will be a nice start for you if you decide to breed them.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

very nice, i also have some just like these.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

What a great start. Mine don't have near that much white.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

i do like tricolour mice and have loads lol

can't wait to start showing some of them

love the colouring of yours


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

thank 4 all the post cant wait 4 baby off them


----------

